# Zufallsbild als Link - Rahmen stört



## bassanova (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Ich lade per java ein Zufallsbild bei jedem neuen öffnen der Seite. Dieses Bild ist gleichzeitig ein Link. Leider wird um das Bild ein Rahmen gezogen (der das Bild als Link kennzeichnet). Den würde ich gerne wegbekommen.

Wär super, wenn ihr mir helfen könnten. Danke schonmal im voraus!

PS: Ich arbeite mit Dreamweaver MX


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo....


```
<img border="0".....>
```


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Mai 2004)

Im Dreamweaver MX die Taste F1 drücken -> lesen && || Ein HTML-Buch kaufen.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (2. Mai 2004)

http://www.selfhtml.net ist auch immer wieder eine gute Adresse.


----------

